# Cerakoting a Handgun - Recommendations ?



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Has anybody on here had good luck with having a firearm cerakoted locally ?
Can you give me a recommendation ?
I know about TGD and have already talked with them. They are in the running but would like to check out others also.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Paul Boyden is hands down one of the best around and he does TGDs work. I haven't seen anyone else local that is close to his work.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

That's good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I have had 2 pistols and a rifle (still gotta take my 35 REM fer a facelift to him) ceracoted by a buddy that works at Freedom Firearms (850) 892-2934 in DeFunky....His name is Scott. His FB is http://www.facebook.com/madd1911


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm sure this was my fault for just making an assumption that my rifle would be returned to me in the same state that I dropped it off, but make sure after you get it back from TGD, you clean the crap out of it. 

I had my AR10 done by them, took it in there all perfectly cleaned, got it back and took it directly to go shoot. I didn't know what the heck was going on when it would shoot the chambered round but it wouldn't cycle the next round. Turns out there was some kind of sand or grit or something obviously used in the process all in the action and barrel. A good thorough cleaning and it was good to go, just glad I didn't do as much damage as I could have.


----------



## Payatot (Jan 4, 2015)

*Guardian Custom Firearm Coating*



welldoya said:


> Has anybody on here had good luck with having a firearm cerakoted locally ?
> Can you give me a recommendation ?
> I know about TGD and have already talked with them. They are in the running but would like to check out others also.


Scott Corley has don well for me on all my guns and guarantees his work. He can be found on FB at https://www.facebook.com/guardiancustomcoating/ 
or here http://www.cerakoteinnavarrefl.com/

He even dipped my Honda Pioneer fenders and hood.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, I contacted him but he was $25 more than TGD and Navarre is out of my way.
Looks like he does good work though.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Plus 1 on Paul Boyden

Be nice , do the right thing, be good to people , have a good time.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

If I decide to do it, based on recommendations and quoted price, I will most likely go with TGD (Paul Boyden).
I need to shoot the gun first and make sure all is well. It's a cool old High Standard .22 snub, made in 1960. All seems to be good with it but don't want to spend the money until I make sure it shoots good.
I think it will look great in Titanium or Burnt Bronze.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Apr 19, 2015)

Wharf Rat said:


> I'm sure this was my fault for just making an assumption that my rifle would be returned to me in the same state that I dropped it off, but make sure after you get it back from TGD, you clean the crap out of it.
> 
> I had my AR10 done by them, took it in there all perfectly cleaned, got it back and took it directly to go shoot. I didn't know what the heck was going on when it would shoot the chambered round but it wouldn't cycle the next round. Turns out there was some kind of sand or grit or something obviously used in the process all in the action and barrel. A good thorough cleaning and it was good to go, just glad I didn't do as much damage as I could have.


I had something similar happen when I got a Rem 700 bolt Cerakoted (not by TGD). The item is blasted with aluminum oxide before coating and my ejector wasn't working once I got the bolt back. It turned out that my ejector hole was completely filled with aluminum oxide grit.


----------



## Guardian (Mar 26, 2017)

Payatot said:


> welldoya said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody on here had good luck with having a firearm cerakoted locally ?
> ...


Thanks, Payatot for the recommendation!


----------



## Guardian (Mar 26, 2017)

Sorry, welldoya if the quote was high. I pride myself on being the better all around priced Cerakote applicator in the area. High Standards (not always) can be a pain and take some time to do them right. That could be why I was a little higher. Plus my turnaround is quicker than everyone else (according to my customers). Now 4-7 days compared to 2-4 weeks minimum at other shops.

As to some of the other posts....your barrels should be plugged during the process and NEVER have blasting media in there. The receiver area may have a tiny amount that hid somewhere and then broke loose, but if there is still sand and grit in there, ask yourself was it in there when they coated? Did they coat over a dirty surface? Will the coating stick and/or perform as designed? I'm not talking about any specific shop because I don't know anything about them and tell people to do their research.


----------

